
Spectre Mitigation Performance Impact Benchmarks on AMD Ryzen Against Intel - henning
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-zen2-spectre&num=1
======
dhimes
So, what processor should I buy? I've postponed purchasing since
Spectre/Meltdown, but I'm growing impatient.

~~~
Konnstann
Zen 3 seems like the clear choice, especially for computational tasks rather
than gaming, which is still largely single-core performance reliant. This
generation Intel just isn't competitive.

~~~
dhimes
Thanks. And it appears that Ryzen is the brand name they use- zen 3 referring
to the architecture- if I'm reading things correctly.

